# [SOLVED] Radeon 6870 vs 7770



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm torn... I like that I can say I have a 7xxx series card, but at the same time im thinking the 6870 is, or is close too, a match for the 7770 so why waste money...

What do you guys think? 

Radeon 6870 1GB 

VS. 

Radeon 7770 1GB

:huh:OR!!!! Is there a 3rd option for less than 170$?????:huh:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

GTX560 1GB.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

Ewww... Nvidia... AMD for me please!

Also, the GTX 560 TI is not under $170. 

MUAHAHA


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not the TI? Just the stock 560. It's a great card, and with a rebate you can get it below 170.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

Bah, rebates... And it's still NVidia. I like my Radeons. =) 

I think I'm going to have to go with the Radeon 6870 due to Newegg not having a 256-bit 7770. 

Which leads me to my next question. 
<--- Looking at my rig over there, the 650W PSU should do the job just fine, right? It's about 40W more for the 6870, than it is for my current 5770 card.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

Yes. It's a beast


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

Aye, worth every penny. But now that I'm thowing in an LED strip and Liquid pump, I'm getting a little nervous. And I'm not at home to check my BIOS for my voltages to post.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

Got a guy with that PSU, running dual GTX 275's, 16GB ram, i7 @ 4.0, 4HDDs, 5 Fans and a Coolermaster V8 with the same PSU. I feel like you'll be fine. They say 650w, they mean 191481385920w.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

Ha! Thats alot of power runing through there. Good to know. Thanks man.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

You should be okay powering with the TX650 although with the liquidpump I myself would go with a 750w just for safe measures. There's a big difference between being able to power it and safely powering it, but that's just me. I don't play on a fine line when it comes to powering my computers or my customers.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

The 6870 is a more powerful GPU. The 8 in the number determines if it is better (usually).


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Agree with AMD all the way there. If it was not MY pc, I wouldn't shortchange the power supply at all. The TX650 is a beast, but the 750 is better.

You should be fine. In fact, I would be surprised if you weren't fine.

Just don't crossfire without an 850.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

A good quality 650W PSU is fine for a 6870.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*



Tyree said:


> A good quality 650W PSU is fine for a 6870.


He plans on installing a Liquid pump so that's why I suggested a 750w PSU!


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

Ok, calm down, take a breathe... Lets get the specs for the pump!

Here we go... Larkooler P2072

Then of course the Radeom 6870 is about 150W. 

CPU, Not more than 70-100ish OC'd to 3.3GHZ and unlocked to quad core. 

Rest of the stuff maybe another 100-200 watts.

I think the TX650 should be OK. Is a higher quality PSU... BUT in the future when i have the $$$, I will of course upgrade to either a 750 or 850, as I've just begun upgrading again. 

Sound good?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

It looks like the pump has it's own power source. That was my only concern on this!


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

It plugs into my Mobo.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

I never looked at the manual, but you should be good to go.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Radeon 6870 vs 7770*

Huzzah! Now if only I could upgrade my MOBO without having to get another WIN 7 key... 

/sigh


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Higher quality? You mean best quality.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

This would be the best 650w PSU you could buy!

Newegg.com - SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh wow... I like that. Looks like it's awesome for cable managemnt. (Something I could use more of) But there is a $50 price difference between the two. :ermm:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Actually 90 dollars when it's not on sale!


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

:4-hanged:And that's the killing blow. :4-hanged:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same quality/warranty as the SeaSonic 650W and over $20 cheaper: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 (CMPSU-650HX) 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Same quality/warranty as the SeaSonic 650W and over $20 cheaper: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 (CMPSU-650HX) 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


That's a nice power supply!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I like this too........

Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------

